# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Is there a website for sales figures?

## CellarDweller

Hello!

Apologies if this thread should be in another area, or if this question has already been asked.  I searched, but didn't find one.

Is there any sort of site that tracks the sales of comics?  One where you can search for current titles, and see how well it's selling?

----------


## MajorHoy

> Hello!
> 
> Apologies if this thread should be in another area, or if this question has already been asked.  I searched, but didn't find one.
> 
> Is there any sort of site that tracks the sales of comics?  One where you can search for current titles, and see how well it's selling?


Depends on what you mean by "sales" and "how well it's selling".
Currently, the main sites people check are Comichron and ICv2, but all they can report are how many copies of comic books are ordered by comic book stores through Diamond Distributors for primarily here in the U.S. Those lists don't tell you how many copies are then purchased by individual customers (or when they are purchased by customers), nor is there any information regarding specific numbers regarding digital edition sales that I'm aware of yet (though I believe some sites use a "X%" of physical copies sold to make an educated guess).
The lists released by Diamond to the sites don't give the total number of copies of EVERY title, either. With some publishers, they don't always report numbers for some titles if they're extremely low on the scale (in the past, neither DC's nor Marvel's numbers were released for titles that placed lower than maybe 300th, though I don't know if that's changed or what other publishers fall into that territory). And the numbers aren't usually available until about mid-month for the previous month, so February's numbers won't be available until probably sometime after +/-March 10th.

Here are links for the two sites:
* ICv2 = https://icv2.com/articles/markets/vi...s-january-2018

* Comichron (which usually has a deeper listing than the ICv2 numbers for books that rank below 300th) doesn't seem to have the full January numbers up yet, so here's December 2018's numbers from them = http://www.comichron.com/monthlycomi...8/2018-12.html

And again, this is only information reported by Diamond based on what comic books shops primarily from the U.S. order through Diamond, so who knows what other sales aren't covered by that information.

(And does anybody know if/what other *reliable* sources for numbers are out there these days?)

= P.S. to CellarDweller: I was born and raised in Montclair, NJ myself, so say "hello" to the county for me. =

----------


## CellarDweller

Thanks for the reply, MajorHoy!

Not sure if this site is reliable, do you know anything about this place?

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/02...k-the-top-ten/


I will pass along your "hellos"!  I am about 10 minutes from Montclair.

----------

